# When does quark go bad?



## pengyou (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought some quark a couple of months ago and put it in my fridge.  I had invited some friends over for dinner but things just didn't work out.  The quark got hidden behind milk until I discovered it last night while looking for milk to make a pineapple upside down cake.  I tasted it - sour! - but I have never tasted it before, so I thought I would use it as my milk substitute.  I often have used "aged" cottage cheese and yogurt in cooking, things that were no longer palatable to eat directly but seem to do well after being cooked into a cake.   In the past, this has always worked out well, but today, the pineapple upside down cake has a strange, slightly sour taste.  Is it possible that it is the quark?  or perhaps the pineapple...or something else?  I cooked the cake at 350 for 40 minutes - and the cake part came out as it should.  I did put vanilla in this time - I have never done that before.  Is it possible that had a bad reaction?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2011)

I would have thought that quark would go bad after a few weeks, but it never lasts that long here. It is supposed to be slightly tart. It should taste a lot like cream cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 16, 2011)

isn't a quark a subatomic particle?

i mean, you need a whole dutch oven full of quarks just to make one hadron.

how do you know it's gone bad?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 16, 2011)

buckytom said:


> how do you know it's gone bad?


When it stays out after curfew


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> When it stays out after curfew



First, BT, your response was perfect!

And in the same vein as yourself and our famously funny Bolas, from across the big ditch,  It's abd when it fries up and hogs all the bacon.

I'd love to help the op, but am completely unfamiliar with quark.  I've never seen, or tasted it.  From the description, I'm not thinking it would make a great milk replacement.  Fresh fruit and sweetener could be added to make a yogurt-style snack.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

